# Just got a contract!



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Well we listed or little mountain farm a while back. It's been our wonderful dream home. But the land had a good portion that was mountain and rocks that we couldn't use. So we wanted flatter farm land. We are very remote and haven't had the easiest time selling. Over a year in fact. And we didn't want to leave this area. Well LO and behold a farm one mile down the road just came up for sale. I prayed and told God of its his will to sell then let it happen this weekend because we really need to prepare for the upcoming planting season. Well after all this time of nothing, a coupe showed up yesterday and made an almost full price offer. We ratified it today. And put the cash offer in on the other farm. Now praying they accept it. It's a flatter farm with more land, fenced pastures, water at each pasture multiple barns and building, a butchering Pavilion, goat pasture with cement building on one side for goats and a fenced in area on the other side for chickens and storage in the middle. It also has two grape vineyards a peach cherry and apple Orchard and large garden area. It's all we could dream of. Lots of anxiousness waiting but trying to be patient.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope it all works out. I love hearing success stories.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, sounds like a wonderful place.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow! Sounds perfect! Let us know as soon as you hear.


----------



## alwaysready (Jun 8, 2014)

I pray that it is God's will for you to receive this wonderful opportunity you have described.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats great!


----------



## vmannam12 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We had to submit a written letter to the bank as to why we want the property since we made such a low offer. The farm we want is bank owned. The house needs a good bit of work. So we went in very low hoping for a low counter. Now we wait and see what response we get to our letter of intent. They say it makes a difference as many people buy bank owned for second homes. We told them is going to be our primary home and it needs about 60k with of work to the house and property to get it all back up and running again. So we shall see.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I wouldn't act like the barns, pastures, fences, grape vineyards, fruit trees, or garden area are that big of deal.

Don't know for sure if you are dealing with the bank or the owners or who, but while us homesteaders understand the value of such things, the majority of other people do not.

In fact, I wouldn't doubt if the fruit orchard many homesteaders planted and then ended up having to sell the property, the new owners just cut down those "nasty trees with leaves that need raking".

You want to act like you can take or leave it. If they see you are really excited and wanting it, the price will go up.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I wouldn't act like the barns, pastures, fences, grape vineyards, fruit trees, or garden area are that big of deal.
> 
> Don't know for sure if you are dealing with the bank or the owners or who, but while us homesteaders understand the value of such things, the majority of other people do not.
> 
> ...


Is owned by a bank in new York. They have never even seen the property. We went way low on the offer and said the house and land where near disrepair. I never show my cards. Lol


----------

